# John deere 4020



## Tator (Oct 14, 2020)

How do you adjust the valves on a 1967 4020 gas 5.9 engine? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
Adjust valve rocker arm clearance utilizing a box-end wrench, flat blade screwdriver & feeler gauge. 

Seriously rotate crankshaft CW viewed from rear so # 1 cylinder is on TDC then I'll have to research the instructions as it's been many yrs since I supervised adjusting engine valve clearances.
I only have access to 3000 series tech manual which has 4 cylinder engine but clearances will be the same just 2 cylinders shy with instructions


----------

